# Ruger M77 sticking bolt



## mhayes (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey guys.  I have a Ruger skeleton stock 243, stainless if that matters any.  After firing a round or just dry firing in the shop, the bolt sticks. It’s not a full blown get a hammer to fix stick. But you do have to pop it pretty hard with your palm to get it that last millimeter up so that it will pull back. It then moves halfway out and seems to stick again. You either have to have some good momentum going or jerk it to finish ejecting. Again it does this with or without an actual round being in the chamber. I have other M77’s that operate a lot smoother than this one.  Some older and some newer.  I have cleaned the chamber, bolt and lubed really good. Still no fix.  Any suggestions on what to try or to inspect? Thanks in advance. 
Matt


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 11, 2018)

Can you remove the bolt and exchange with another m77?
Results?


----------



## rayjay (Oct 11, 2018)

Loosen the action screws or better yet remove the action from the stock and then cycle the bolt. What you are trying to do is find out if it's the bolt, the receiver or the trigger causing the issues. 

If there is no difference with the action out of the stock then I would ccompletely disassemble the bolt and look for some foreign matter in the works.


----------



## mhayes (Oct 11, 2018)

Other M77 is 30-06. I’ll  try the action screws.  Haven the thought of that.  I did have one Browning I changed stocks on one time.  Tighten the screws too much and couldn’t get the bolt out.  Thanks for the info. ILL add more after I check it.


----------



## killerv (Oct 12, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken, the front/angled screwed needs to be about as tight as you can physically get it by hand...pushing 90lbs. Rear around 45, barely tighten the front trigger guard screw, if too tight it can put the magazine housing in a bind and cause issues.


----------



## mhayes (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok so I checked all the screws.  Had two to tight. Bolt works better now but still seems to stick about halfway out.  Got to try a few other things.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 15, 2018)

What do you mean half way out? Is it striking the mag follower?


----------



## killerv (Oct 15, 2018)

Does it do it with the action out of the stock?


----------



## density1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Check the screws on the scope base. Maybe they are too long and sticking down too far.


----------



## killerv (Oct 15, 2018)

density1 said:


> Check the screws on the scope base. Maybe they are too long and sticking down too far.




M77's don't have screws that go down into the receiver


----------



## rayjay (Oct 15, 2018)

killerv said:


> M77's don't have screws that go down into the receiver


FYI, old ones had round top receivers and used separate bases and rings. The OP probably has a later one but you never know.

Back in the day I actually searched for a round top so I could mount an Aimpoint on it.


----------



## killerv (Oct 15, 2018)

rayjay said:


> FYI, old ones had round top receivers and used separate bases and rings. The OP probably has a later one but you never know.
> 
> Back in the day I actually searched for a round top so I could mount an Aimpoint on it.




You are showing your age.


----------



## mhayes (Oct 15, 2018)

I’ll look at the mag follower.  It flows pretty loosely then something feels like it rubs it causing friction. If I don’t see issues at mag follower, I pull it out of the stock again. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 15, 2018)

Open the floor plate and it should stop if it is the follower your feeling


----------



## mhayes (Oct 16, 2018)

Ok, it’s not the mag follower dropped floor plate and nothing changed.  I have nevertheless taken a bolt apart no I am not sure what may be in it that’s catches,  it seems to be the bolt and the ejector creating the problem.  The last inch of travel before the shell should eject is where my problem falls. I have cleaned the bolt recently and lubed it. Is there something internal on the bolt I need to lube more or look at?


----------

